# Garage Heating



## slappy (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been wanting to sleep in my garage lately but I think I need a space heater, do these cause carbon monoxide?


----------



## Bushytails (Nov 25, 2008)

If gas, yes, it will need to be properly installed and vented.

--Bushytails


----------



## Nelson (Dec 1, 2008)

Do the electric ones cause carbon monoxide?


----------



## Bushytails (Dec 1, 2008)

Carbon monoxide is a result of incomplete combustion of carbon-containing fuels.  Electric heaters use electricity moving through a resistance.  ...

--Bushytails


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

Electric heaters do not cause carbon monoxide only gas or other fossil fuel ( kerosene ) units cause carbone monoxide . I have a small baseboard ( electric ) heater in my 2 car garage and I own an HVAC company . I do plan to install a mini split heat pump unit this summer though and highly recomend them if you actually spend alot of time in your shop.

 Rick


----------



## samw334 (Mar 9, 2010)

Why not put in a stove, either wood or coal? That would keep you nice and warm.


----------



## siddle (Jun 1, 2011)

Before you choose the right garage heater, ask yourself the following questions. 
1) Do I have a gas line available or is it easily accessible?

2) If there is no gas, do I have 240V electrical power available?

3) What are the energy costs of gas versus electric in my area? 

4) Do I want forced air or radiant? 

5) Is my garage insulated? 

6) Is there adequate clearance at the ceiling or on the wall to mount the heater? 

7) What is my budget? 

8) What are the dimensions of my garage?


----------



## SamT (Nov 11, 2011)

I highly suggest going for an electric heater.  I'd also suggest installing a vent of some sort, no matter what.  You can install a vent that turns on automatically when your garage door opens, so every time you pull in, it starts sucking out the carbon monoxide from your car.


----------

